# FreeBSD get laggy



## joachin (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm new at FreeBSD but when I install KDE, xfce, etc, I have a lot of lag on my system, and I don't know why, I have the same problems with GhostBSD, but with Linux it's all ok, can someone help me please, I have a Intel Celeron N3060 with Integrated Graphics.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Loala (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you set your Xorg driver? Without hardware acceleration it was not working smoothly in my case.
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html
With the default installation, the driver is not using hardware acceleration but just working with generic modesetting driver AFAIK, so I guess you need to set it up manually just as above handbook section.
I felt the kind of same as you did, but after all the drivers loaded properly, I was surprised that my laptop and desktop are much faster and smoother than was before with linux installed. lol


----------



## joachin (Aug 22, 2017)

Ok. I'm going to reinstall FreeBSD again and I will do that, thanks for your answer, I will come and thell how it's working. I want the same that you with your laptop and desktop, thanks!


----------



## joachin (Aug 22, 2017)

Still having the same problem, and I don't have sound I can't change the brightness of my laptop


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2017)

How much memory does it have? And what other hardware does it have?


----------



## joachin (Aug 22, 2017)

Has 4gb of memory, and has an Intel Celeron N3060, 500gb HDD, when I put the Intel Driver conf xorg doesn't start.


----------

